# Internet Passwort Schutz?



## -xeraph- (13. Januar 2004)

Hi leutz, ich hab folgendes Problem.

Und zwar hab ich bei meinem Onkel ein Netzwerk mit IPCop Router erstellt und möchte gern wissen ob es ein tool gibt womit man das Internet auf einem Rechner Sperrt, aber nicht das LAN ansich.
So etwas wie einen Gateway Blocker oder so.

Sinn der sache ist es das mein Onkel nicht möchte das seine Kinder an ihrem PC ohne erlaubnis einfach so ins Internet kommen.


mfg
Xeraph


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Januar 2004)

Hi

Also bei manchen Routern kann man das Internet sperren, ob dies bei deinem Router möglich ist müsstest du in der Administrations Oberfläche deines Routers nachsehen. Aber es gibt schon Kindersicherungstools wie Sand am Meer. Ich würde mich eher in diese Richtung umsehen. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (5. März 2004)

Wo gibt es den so ein Tool?
Bei Google find ich keins.
Vielleicht kann ja mal jmd eine Seite nennen!


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2004)

Ich habe zwar keins der folgenden Ergebnisse getestet, aber die Headlines sehen einigermaßen vielversprechend aus.

http://www.google.de/search?q=inter...=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=


----------



## IRQ (5. März 2004)

Auch im Suchergebnis von Tim (ich darf dich doch Tim nennen?) und hier noch als Direktlink mit Downloadmöglichkeit: http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8830766.html

Ich persönlich halte von solche Aktionen wie Internet ganz abschalten (resp. dann surfen nur nach Einholung einer Erlaubnis) aber überhaupt nichts. Das verleitet die Kinder nur dazu auf andere Möglichkeiten umzusteigen (je nach Alter: Kollegen, Schule, Internetcafés) um sich der Kontrolle durch die Eltern zu entziehen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man eher Vereinbarungen treffen wann und wie lange gesurft werden darf, z.B. eine wöchentliche Limite.

Ein anderes Thema ist jedoch die Beaufsichtigung der Kinder und die Kontrolle über die Webinhalte die angesurft werden. Das hängt natürlich stark vom Alter der Kinder ab. So bis 10 würde ich sagen Kontrolle ist okay und auch das Beaufsichtigen. Aber spätestens wenn die Rotzlöffel in die Pubertät kommen muss man da einfach einen Schritt zurücktreten, die Kinder werden wohl kaum Freude haben, wenn der liebe Vater ihnen beim Chatten zuschaut.

*hmpf*, ich schreibe zuviel.


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IRQ _
> *Auch im Suchergebnis von Tim (ich darf dich doch Tim nennen?)*


Logisch. Trotz Vor- und Nachnamen besteht, soweit ich das überblicken kann, kein Mod darauf, dass du ihn mit Vor- und Nachnamen ansprichst. Es ist sogar eher gewünscht, dass wir auf dem freundlich, persönlichen Vornamen Level bleiben


----------



## ymf (1. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von -xeraph- _
> *Hi leutz, ich hab folgendes Problem.
> 
> Und zwar hab ich bei meinem Onkel ein Netzwerk mit IPCop Router erstellt und möchte gern wissen ob es ein tool gibt womit man das Internet auf einem Rechner Sperrt, aber nicht das LAN ansich.
> ...



na klar ->> DU kannst mit IPTABLES wahlweise alle Ports zumachen

Du kannst auch mit 'ner Squid-Version (user/Password-abhängig) sperren, da muss sich ggfs. jeder anmelden!

Oder (userabhängig) Inhalte filtern, wobei ->> irre Arbeit mit dem Update der ganzen URL's (oder es kostet und Du kaufst die URL-Tabellen)...

viel Spass und Erfoge 

Fred


----------

